# Prometheus



## Vinz (11 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto il trailer al cinema, mi sembra una boiata!


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Visto. Davvero brutto. ma brutto brutto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Visto. Davvero brutto. ma brutto brutto.



Quoto veramente orrendo.
La cosa triste è che tutto sommato l'idea di fondo del film era buona, peccato sia stata sviluppata veramente di *****.
I personaggi poi sono veramente patetici e ridicoli


----------



## BB7 (11 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto trailer, recensioni e making off quindi praticamente mi sono fatto già un'idea del film... so che per 3/4 è girato dentro la limo... so che ci sono dialoghi che sembrano infiniti... so che... insomma è un film brutto.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Scott ha riproposto un Alien in versione moderna. Quindi vi lascio immaginare il risultato.


----------



## Brain84 (11 Settembre 2012)

Non l'ho visto...o almeno non tutto diciamo...per quello che ho potuto vedere ci sono un paio di considerazioni che posso fare:

- la regià è spettacolare
- la sceneggiatura fa schifo a essere buono


----------



## Vinz (15 Settembre 2012)

Visto, non male... così e così. Domani recensisco


----------



## yelle (15 Settembre 2012)

a leggere sto topic m'è passata la voglia di vederlo


----------



## Vinz (15 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> a leggere sto topic m'è passata la voglia di vederlo



Non aspettarti un capolavoro. A parer mio, regia ed effetti speciali valgono il prezzo del biglietto.


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2012)

A me è piaciuto, forse perchè il genere fantascienza mi intriga un sacco


----------



## Zago80 (19 Settembre 2012)

Fa ******... Spendere più di 5 € per questo film è un insulto all'economia... Ridley Scott poteva anche dire di NO...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Dicembre 2012)

L'idea iniziale del film mi piace. Ma poteva essere sviluppato meglio. Do un 6 a questo film.


----------



## Miro (21 Marzo 2013)

Il film va preso per quello che è, l'inizio di una trilogia...era palese che vi fossero buchi nella narrazione (anche se non capisco la scelta di Scott di tagliare alcune scene fondamentali, tipo il dialogo tra gli umani e l'alieno ibernato).
Quello che davvero non mi è piaciuto sono gli attori, privi di mordente a parte Fassbender (l'automa)...la protagonista poi sembra la brutta copia della Weaver nei vecchi Alien.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Visto bellissimo nella mia top 10, trama originale voto 11


----------



## Brain84 (25 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Visto bellissimo nella mia top 10, trama originale voto 11



scommetto che non hai visto il primo Alien  è troppo medievale per te..in più credo che chi ha visto Alien non possa apprezzare Prometheus


----------

